# Rocks in a sewer are the worst.



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a link to a speeded up version of a video I did that took about an hour to push through about 40 feet of rocks. They start being in the line at 48 feet out where a old abandoned downspout line is and it is possible that it is also a foundation footing drain. It is not for sure where the rocks came from until excavation is done. usually there is a break in the pipe and rocks fall in but that is not the case with this line. The depth is 7-9 feet deep and under a structure and concrete with probably a very high water table as I have worked in this area before. I have tried using our vac trailer in the past and sometimes it works sometimes it makes the line worse. Now when I find these lines I recommend pipe bursting to cure the problem. But if the rocks are from a foundation drain and I burst it could flood the basement. If I tie in the line then rocks could enter the new sewer. I will not know the deal until we start and can gain access to the footing drain system that is 7 feet down. But I just bid this with lots of what if's in the proposal. But repairs like this are always risky. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oROOPefk0U0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

A little more info on this. I pushed the camera in through a test tee that went to 30 feet of cast iron before it hit concrete sewer pipe. I tried my fullsize seesnake because I thought I would need the best pushing I could get, but it was just a little large and the rocks would push together and make a dam. So I used the Seesnake mini and water, sometimes no water, sometimes a little and other times full blast. It took several technics to get to my goal which was not the sewer in the street, a small offset 112 feet out ended my journey but got me past all the concrete surfaces to a grass area and the depth was only 5 feet which is really what I was hoping for. But taking my time which you can not tell in the short fast video version allowed me to move rocks around and then pass them. Any lessor quality camera system would not have been able to do the job. I was the 2nd company called because the first guys could only go 66 feet. This is a major decision on camera purchases I always go through, ridgids new slick rm200 I fear would not have had the strength to pull this job off.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

A great example of why the tool is only part of the solution. A very small part compared to the creativeness of the one using said tool.


Nice job Cuda!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Nah , man. This plumbing stuff is easy.......

Anyone can do it..........


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I won the bid and will update with pics as I do it, will be an interesting job if as I suspect the water table is above our sewer line. Plus the rocks in the line increase the pressure needed for the pipe burst. I know we will have our vacuum trailer there on this one.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Good luck. I'll be looking forward to your findings.


----------

